# Ball park estimate...finishing a quilt?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I just found out about "paper piecing" (where you sew through a printout of the pattern) and am intrigued...

Anyway, while I'd love to make the top, I have ZERO desire to do any of the quilting (HQ'd a queen-size quilt many years ago and I don't care to do it again).

I know some of you have a "long arm" machine and was wondering what I should expect to pay to have it done if I supplied the batting, backing, and binding?

Thanks!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

that can really depend on tons of factors. how experienced the quilter is and how detailed the quilting is to be and of course size. Heirloom quilting can run in the hundreds $500+. a basic utility quilt with a new quilter, around here, can be about $100-150. I think it just really depends on what you want and who does it. 

Some of the quilt stores also have it where the quilt machine can be rented by the hr.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

It averages approx 2 cents per square inch around here for an allover design on a longarm. so, if the quilt is 90 x 100 math would be (90 x 100 x .02 = $180.00)

That is just for the quilting. Having them sew the binding on is an additional fee.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

So it appears my best bet would be to finish the quilt (backing, binding, and perhaps baste) and just have the quilting done.

I watched a few vids of longarm quilting and some of the work was stunning! The actual quilting can really make or break a quilt, can't it!

I think I might do a lap quilt or two first and hand quilt them just to reacquaint myself with the process and go from there. I was pretty fast and my stitches were uniform, but that was 30+ years ago and I don't know if I can still "hang in there", KWIM?

Again, many thanks for the help.

HG


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

My mother loves to piece a quilt, but the time to actually quilt it with her schedule is impossible. There is a Amish community 40 min from where she lives, she will take 3-4 tops out at a time (batted and backed) they quilt, and finish for approximately $200-250 per queen size quilt. 
If this is an option for you, it's very reasonable!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't quilt for hire anymore, but when I did I charged 2 cents per square inch for edge to edge quilting. I never did custom quilting for hire, and will never do custom quilting for hire, because to make a profit at it, you'd need around 10 cents per square inch


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

If you are gonna have it machine quilted, DO NOT baste it. The quilter will just have to take the basting out and she will charge you extra for that. For long arm quilting they put the backing on, then put the top on another roller.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to see samples of the quilter's work. My sister had her niece's queen size wedding quilt long arm quilted and ended up having to pick out half the stitches and have someone else finish it. For this same reason, I'd have the quilter do very basic stitching on the first quilt, and just a little bit of fancy work on the second.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Around here, a queen size costs $95.00 for an overall design and that price includes polyester batting and binding. I don't like the way the person does the binding, so I have her attach it and finish it at home. I free motion quilt twin size and smaller myself, but can't handle a queen sized.


----------

